# zwischen Ost und West / dem Osten und (dem) Westen (Deklination)



## Jagorr

Guten Morgen!

Was ist die Regel für die Verwendung von Wörtern _Ost/Osten _und _West/Westen_?

Originaler Satz: _Es gibt immer noch Unterschiede zwischen Ost und West._
(Mein Zusatzsatz: _Es gibt immer noch Unterschiede zwischen dem Osten und (dem?) Westen._)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe,
1) die längere Form wird immer mit einem Artikel und die kürzere ohne verwendet.
2) Was sind die Bedeutungsunterschiede?
3) Im Kontext von Deutschland: Ost=Ostdeutschland; West=Westdeutschland. Der Osten=irgendwo im Osten von Deutschland, z.B. in Bayern bezüglich der Pfalz; der Westen=irgendwo im Westen von DE, z.B. in der Pfalz bezüglich Bayerns.


----------



## berndf

Die verkürzte Form wird in zusammengesetzten Wörtern verwandt, wie _Ostdeutschland_, _Nordkorea_ oder _Südwind_ und darüber hinaus in feststehenden Redewendungen wie _Ost_ und _West_ und auch in meteorologischer und Seemannssprache (_aus Ost wehender Wind_). Einen Bedeutungsunterschied gibt es nicht. Es ist richtig, dass die verkürzte Form nur ohne Artikel verwandt wird.


----------



## Demiurg

Jagorr said:


> Der Osten=irgendwo im Osten von Deutschland, z.B. in Bayern bezüglich der Pfalz; der Westen=irgendwo im Westen von DE, z.B. in der Pfalz bezüglich Bayerns.


"der Westen" und "der Osten" sind immer absolut innerhalb von Deutschland. Bayern würde man nie als "Osten" bezeichnen, höchstens als "Südosten".


----------



## Hutschi

Es hat sich auch etwas entwickelt.

Es gibt die Begriffe geografisch großflächig, aber, wie bereits erwähnt wurde, auch innerhalb von Deutschland.
Die konkrete Zuordnung hat sich entwickelt.

Heute entspricht Osten dem Gebiet der DDR, wenn es auf Deutschland bezogen als politischer Begriff verwendet wird.

Beispiel:
_Zwischen Ost und West lag früher eine Staatsgrenze._

Heute sind Ost und West eigentlich politisch neutral, trotzdem wird beides manchmal von der jeweils anderen Seite abwertend betrachtet. Das ist anders als bei "Nord" und "Süd", die fast nur als geografische und sehr unscharfe Begriffe verwendet werden, wenn es um Deutschland geht. Dagegen sind sie scharf definiert bei Nordkorea und Südkorea.

Aber auch hier wird es ohne Artikel verwendet oder lang "der Norden" und der "Süden".


----------



## Jagorr

berndf said:


> in feststehenden Redewendungen wie _Ost_ und _West_


Welche Redewendungen meinst Du? Ich würde gerne wissen, welche (gängige) Redewendungen mit Ost/West statt mit Osten/Westen es gibt, um Fehler umzugehen.


----------



## Jagorr

Hängt die Wahl vielleicht nur davon ab, ob der Satzbau einen Artikel oder keinen fordert?


----------



## Jagorr

Hutschi said:


> Heute entspricht Osten dem Gebiet der DDR, wenn es auf Deutschland bezogen als politischer Begriff verwendet wird.


Was sollte man denn sagen, um nicht politisch sondern rein geographisch zu sagen, dass jemand im Osten oder im Westen von Deutschland wohnt?


----------



## berndf

Jagorr said:


> Welche Redewendungen meinst Du? Ich würde gerne wissen, welche (gängige) Redewendungen mit Ost/West statt mit Osten/Westen es gibt, um Fehler umzugehen.


Mir fallen im Moment nur Verbindungen ein: wie _Ost und West, Nord und Süd, zwischen Ost und Nordost_ etc. Wahrscheinlich kann man dies als Sonderfall hiervon ansehen:


berndf said:


> Die verkürzte Form wird in zusammengesetzten Wörtern verwandt


----------



## Hutschi

Jagorr said:


> Was sollte man denn sagen, um nicht politisch sondern rein geographisch zu sagen, dass jemand im Osten oder im Westen von Deutschland wohnt?


"Im Osten Deutschlands." Das blockiert die DDR-Bedeutung. Wenn das geklärt ist, kann man weiter verkürzt "im Osten" sagen.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Mir fallen im Moment nur Verbindungen ein: wie _Ost und West, Nord und Süd, zwischen Ost und Nordost  _


Mir auch.
"Ost und West" kann übrigens auch die Personen meinen, als Metapher. "Ost und West feiert."


----------



## Demiurg

Hutschi said:


> "Ost und West" kann übrigens auch die Personen meinen, als Metapher. "Ost und West feiert."


Das ist im Prinzip eine Synekdoche (totum pro parte).


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> "Im Osten Deutschlands." Das blockiert die DDR-Bedeutung.


Bist Du Dir sicher? „Bayern liegt im Osten Deutschlands“ hört sich für mich komisch an.


----------



## Alemanita

Will man in BRD/"DDR"*-Kategorien sprechen, dann sind BY und BW im Westen; ansonsten sind das heutzutage die südlichen Bundesländer (manchmal zählen noch HE und RP dazu, je nachdem).
*diese Kürzel habe ich absichtlich gewählt
Die östlichen Bundesländer und der Osten bzw. die DDR sind deckungsgleich.
Ostdeutschland vermeidet man, weil es da historische Anklänge gibt.
Und ich selbst denke, wenn ich im Westen von oder im Osten von Deutschland höre, automatisch an Frankreich und Polen. Aber da bin ich bestimmt falsch gewickelt und das ist der Einfluss einer anderen Sprache (siehe Chile liegt im Westen von Argentinien)


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Bist Du Dir sicher? „Bayern liegt im Osten Deutschlands“ hört sich für mich komisch an.



Gutes Beispiel.

Vergleiche:

Mecklenburg-Vorpommern liegt im Norden Deutschlands. Genauer im Nordosten.


----------



## elroy

Jagorr said:


> Was sollte man denn sagen, um nicht politisch sondern rein geographisch zu sagen, dass jemand im Osten oder im Westen von Deutschland wohnt?


Vielleicht "im _östlichen Teil _von Deutschland" oder "im _geographischen_ Osten von Deutschland"?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Vielleicht "im _östlichen Teil _von Deutschland" oder "im _geographischen_ Osten von Deutschland"?


Es ist schwer irgendwas zu finden, was nicht unangenehm umständlich wirken würde. Wenn es inhaltlich passt, könnte ich mir _in der östlichen Landeshälfte_ vorstellen (die ex-DDR macht bevölkerungsmäßig weniger als 1/4 Deutschlands aus und darum wird durch _Hälfte _klar, dass es nicht politisch gemeint sein kann). Wenn das nicht passt, muss man sich wohl darauf verlassen, dass es durch den Kontext klar ist und dann würde ich sagen_ im Westen/Osten des Landes_.


----------



## elroy

Auch mir war "Hälfte" eingefallen.
Wie wäre es mit "im Osten der Bundesrepublik"?
Mir begegnet ziemlich oft der Begriff "Bundesrepublik" in Bezug auf den Staat Deutschland.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Mir begegnet ziemlich oft der Begriff "Bundesrepublik" in Bezug auf den Staat Deutschland.


Das ist absolut korrekt und wird oft synonym verwendet, wenn der Kontext klar ist.


elroy said:


> Wie wäre es mit "im Osten der Bundesrepublik"?


All diese Konstruktionen werden als "die neuen Bundesländer" verstanden.


Alemanita said:


> dann sind BY und BW im Westen; ansonsten sind das heutzutage die südlichen Bundeslände


Genau.


Jagorr said:


> Was sollte man denn sagen, um nicht politisch sondern rein geographisch zu sagen, dass jemand im Osten oder im Westen von Deutschland wohnt?


Ich glaube, die beste Antwort wäre, dass das gar nicht wirklich nötig ist, da politische und geographische Einordnung sich halt in diesem Falle decken. Daher fallen sämtliche Versuche einer Unterscheidung auch so schwer.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Auch mir war "Hälfte" eingefallen.
> Wie wäre es mit "im Osten der Bundesrepublik"?
> Mir begegnet ziemlich oft der Begriff "Bundesrepublik" in Bezug auf den Staat Deutschland.


_Bundesrepublik_ betont ja gerade den politischen Aspekt, d.h. den Staat im Gegensatz zum Land.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> da politische und geographische Einordnung sich halt in diesem Falle decken.


Mit Ausnahme von Bayern, oder?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Mit Ausnahme von Bayern, oder?


I believe _every _German considers Bavaria to be South. I would _never _have the association of East. Never.


----------



## elroy

Of course.  But it’s _geographically_ in the eastern part of the country.  The question is how you would express this reality in a way that doesn’t have unwanted connotations.  I thought “der _geographische_ Osten” was a decent solution.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I thought “der _geographische_ Osten” was a decent solution.


It is clear but awkward(ly complicated). That is the problem.


----------



## elroy

Well, sometimes you have to get a bit convoluted for the sake of precision.  It’s a trade-off.


----------



## berndf

Then I would, wherever possible, go straight to a more specific description of the parts of the country I mean rather than employing the vage notions of east and west. And for that there is no single solution.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Of course. But it’s _geographically_ in the eastern part of the country.


Nicht wirklich. Rein geographisch liegt es im Südosten, aber da es viele östlichere Teile gibt, würde man immer nur Süden sagen.

_Bayern liegt im Süden.
Bayern liegt östlich von Baden-Württemberg._


elroy said:


> I thought “der _geographische_ Osten” was a decent solution.


Language-wise it's possible, but no German thinks of it this way. Let us accept this fact.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Then I would, wherever possible, go straight to a more specific description of the parts of the country I mean rather than employing the vage notions of east and west.


Well, but the question was how to express this in terms of the geographic eastern and western halves of the country.  Let’s say you were teaching children what “east” and “west” were in a geographic sense.



Kajjo said:


> Let us accept this fact.


I understand the facts, and I understand the difficulty.  Still, sometimes you have to talk about things differently from the way you ordinarily do, and language is equipped to enable you to do that.

Illinois is considered to be in the “Midwest” of the United States, but it’s not in the western half of the country at all.  If I needed to refer to its geographical location, “It’s geographically in the eastern half of the country” would work and would clearly express the meaning — even though no one thinks of Illinois as being part of “the East.”


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Well, but the question was how to express this in terms of the geographic eastern and western *halves *of the country.


That I have already answered:


berndf said:


> Wenn es inhaltlich passt, könnte ich mir _in der östlichen Landeshälfte_ vorstellen (die ex-DDR macht bevölkerungsmäßig weniger als 1/4 Deutschlands aus und darum wird durch _Hälfte _klar, dass es nicht politisch gemeint sein kann).


----------



## Kajjo

Ich würde dann ggf. "Bayern liegt im Südosten" sagen.

Berndfs Vorschlag mit der "östlichen Landeshälfte" funktioniert für mich in Bezug auf Bayern auch nicht wirklich gut, aber auf andere Länder übertragen wäre das schon sehr passend.

Bayern und Osten kriege ich einfach nicht zusammen. Es wird einfach irreführend, wenn man auf Krampf versucht, es so auszudrücken.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Berndfs Vorschlag mit der "östlichen Landeshälfte" funktioniert für mich in Bezug auf Bayern auch nicht wirklich gut


Natürlich nicht; schon alleine, weil die Grenze längs durch Bayern verlaufen würde (ich meine das Land, nicht die Sprachregion; in der Westhälfte Bayerns wird, bis auf die Grenzregion zu Österreich, Schwäbisch oder Fränkisch gesprochen).


----------

